
Facebook’s former chief security officer thoughts about the NYT revelations - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1075297398342148097
======
alexobenauer
Here's the original thread on Twitter:
[https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1075297398342148097](https://twitter.com/alexstamos/status/1075297398342148097)

> What they really need is a table that gets updated over the next several
> days that lists the company, the kind of integration, what data was
> accessible, what steps a user took to activate the integration, and
> when/whether it was shut down.

This is a fantastic idea - but one I highly doubt we'll see come to fruition.

